# ce dont j'(en) ai marre



## isanjulian

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais bien savoir s'il faut dire: *Ce dont j'ai marre c'est...* ou bien *Ce dont j'en ai marre c'est...*

Merci d'avance.


----------



## SwissPete

*Ce dont j'ai marre c'est...* 
*
Ce dont j'en ai marre c'est... *


----------



## isanjulian

Merci bien SwissPete.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Allons bon, je ne parle pas du tout comme ceci, mais seulement comme cela :
De quoi j'en ai marre... 
Ce dont j'ai marre... 
Ce dont j'en ai marre... 

Je pars de : _de quoi en as-tu marre ?_, dont je réponds de la construction.

_En avoir marre_ est une expression figée, le _en_ y est lui-même figé, elle est différente grammaticalement de _en avoir besoin, en avoir envie, etc., _et elle est en revancha la même que dans_ en avoir par dessus la tête _: on voit très bien qu'on ne pourrait pas dire : _j'ai par dessus la tête de... _mais seulement :_ j'en ai par dessus la tête de..._


----------



## Roméo31

SwissPete, avec une virgule, c'est mieux :_ Ce dont j'ai marre*, *c'est..._


----------



## SwissPete

Nous sommes d'accord, Roméo.


----------



## Nanon

À la question


Logospreference-1 said:


> _de quoi en as-tu marre ?_


je répondrais plutôt par _"J'en ai marre de ceci ou de cela"_, sans passer par "ce dont".
_En avoir marre_ est synonyme d'_en avoir assez_ (voir marre 2) et se construit pareil, la nuance étant celle de la familiarité. Je ne dirais _"de quoi tu en as marre / assez / ras-le-bol ?" _que dans la langue parlée. Et je répondrais plus volontiers _"ce qui m'énerve / me gonfle / m'agace / me fatigue, c'est..."_ que _"ce dont j'ai marre, c'est..."_.


----------



## Roméo31

La question était formulée ainsi :



> Je voudrais bien savoir s'il faut dire: *Ce dont j'ai marre c'est...* ou bien *Ce dont j'en ai marre c'est...*



... et non comme suit : _Je voudrais savoir comment formuler de façon différente "ce dont j'ai marre, cest..."_


----------



## Nanon

... Mais *ma *réponse, c'est : ni l'une ni l'autre, de préférence .


----------



## Logospreference-1

1) Je signale tout de même que la construction * _avoir marre de_ est inconnue du TLF_i_ :


> MARRE2, adv.
> _Pop._ [Dans des expr.] Synon. de _assez._
> ♦ _En avoir marre (de qqn, de qqc.)._ En avoir assez, être excédé, écoeuré. _Quand Trimault eut bien usé d'elle, un matin, après une scène: − Ma petite, j'en ai marre de t'entretenir_ (Dabit,_ Hôtel Nord, _1929, p. 33). _Il faut que je rouvre maintenant les trois valises ! Eh bien, non et non ! J'en ai marre, moi !_ (Montherl.,_ Fils personne,_ 1943, iv, 4, p. 342):
> . − Allons, en avant ! Maniez-vous, les gars ! dit l'adjudant (...). L'endroit n'est pas bon. − On est éreinté, meugle une voix (...). − Zut ! J'_en ai_ *marre,* j'reste là, gémit un autre à bout de souffle et de force. Barbusse,_ Feu,_ 1916, p. 183.


_Avoir assez de_ existe, mais non pas _* avoir marre de, _et ni le sens ni la construction ne sont de toute façon les mêmes entre _avoir assez de pluie_, par exemple, et _en avoir assez de la pluie_.

2) Le TLF_i_, citant Grevisse 1969 qui cite lui-même Paul Valéry, admet des usages pléonastiques de _dont_ avec _en_ ; je laisse « familier », mais je crois qu'il ne porte que sur la phrase précédente qui ne nous intéresse pas et que j'ai remplacée par [...] :


> EN2, pron. atone de la 3e pers.
> *I.−* [L'antécédent est explicite et de nature nom.]
> *A.−* [L'antécédent est un subst., un adv. ou un pron.] [...]
> *3.* [La détermination est une prop. relative avec ou sans antécédent pronom. indéf.; les emplois sont très fréquents] [...]
> *Rem. *[...] *2.* Note sur qq. valeurs styl. de _en. _[...] *b)* Valeurs pléonastiques, _fam. _[...] _En_ peut être employé en liaison avec dont. _Tu ne te serviras point de tous les mots, dont il en est de rares et de baroques qui tirent à eux toute l'attention_ (P. Valéry, _Remerc. à l'Ac. fr., _éd. Pléiade, t. 1, p. 741 ds Grev. 1969, § 560).


----------



## isanjulian

Merci énormément à tous.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> je répondrais plutôt par _"J'en ai marre de ceci ou de cela"_, sans passer par "ce dont".
> _En avoir marre_ est synonyme d'_en avoir assez_ (voir marre 2) et se construit pareil, la nuance étant celle de la familiarité. Je ne dirais _"de quoi tu en as marre / assez / ras-le-bol ?" _que dans la langue parlée. Et je répondrais plus volontiers _"ce qui m'énerve / me gonfle / m'agace / me fatigue, c'est..."_ que _"ce dont j'ai marre, c'est..."_.






Logospreference-1 said:


> Je pars de : _de quoi en as-tu marre ?_, dont je réponds de la construction.


Euh, non, je ne dirais pas que ce soit correct strictement parlant…



> De quoi j'en ai marre...
> Ce dont j'ai marre...
> Ce dont j'en ai marre...


La première phrase n'est pour moi pas plus naturelle que les autres. (Celles *sans* _en_ le sont d'ailleurs légèrement plus.)

_de quoi j'ai marre_ 
_de quoi j'en ai marre_ 
_ce dont j'ai marre_ 
_ce dont j'en ai marre_ 

En revanche, si le _en_ est repris *ensuite* par _de_, le tour est familier mais correct :

_J'en ai marre, de…_ 
_Tu en as marre de quoi ?_ 



> _En avoir marre_ est une expression figée, le _en_ y est lui-même figé, elle est différente grammaticalement de _en avoir besoin, en avoir envie, etc., _et elle est en revancha la même que dans_ en avoir par dessus la tête _: on voit très bien qu'on ne pourrait pas dire : _j'ai par dessus la tête de... _mais seulement :_ j'en ai par dessus la tête de..._


Le _en_ est certes figé et plus ou moins inanalysable dans un grand nombre d'expressions, mais cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que l'on doive le conserver dans tous les cas, en particulier en présence de _dont_ ou _de quoi_ qui peuvent se substituer à lui.

_j'*en* ai marre_ → _dont j'ai marre_ / _De quoi as-tu marre ?
j'*en* ai assez → dont j'ai assez_ / _De quoi as-tu assez ?
j'*en* ai par-dessus la tête → dont j'ai par-dessus la tête_ / _De quoi as-tu par-dessus la tête ?_


----------



## Roméo31

Logos a écrit :


> _Avoir assez de_ existe, mais non pas _* avoir marre de,_



Et pourtant...

_Le Bon usage_ ne semble pas condamner _avoir marre de, _donc sans_ en (_cf. § 680 de la 15e et plus récente éd.). Il cite ces ex. sans les signaler qu'ils seraient fautifs :
 J’*ai *jamais *eu marre d*’une marche comme j’ai de celle-là (Barbusse, Feu, cit. Cellard et Rey, Dict. du fr. non conventionnel). —
J’* ai marre de* t’entretenir ! (Dabit, Hôtel du Nord, v.) *

* A noter l'erreur du "Grevisse" consistant à classer le second énoncé dans la rubrique_ *En* pléonastique_ (sic).

(C'est moi qui ai graissé.)


----------



## Nanon

Oui, mais Barbusse et Dabit commencent à dater un peu (_Le feu_ a cent ans ou presque et _Hôtel du Nord_ en a quatre-vingt-quatre) . J'emploierais _en _sans sourciller dans ces phrases, avec tout le respect que je dois aux auteurs, à Grevisse et aux membres de ce forum.


----------



## Roméo31

En tout état de cause, l'édition de 2014 du _Bon usage_, qui reprend ces ex. littéraires, ne date aucunement !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Tout Barbusse fût-on et fût-on cité par Grevisse, si l'on interprète _j'ai marre_ comme voulant dire _j'ai assez_, la phrase en question « J’ai jamais eu marre d’une marche comme j’ai de celle-là » veut juste dire qu'aucune marche jusqu'alors, à la différence de celle-là, n'avait suffi à son bonheur, c'est à dire exactement le contraire de « J’en ai jamais eu marre d’une marche comme j’en ai de celle-là »


----------



## Nanon

Histoire d'enfoncer le clou, je précise, au besoin, que j'ai parlé de synonymie et de construction similaire pour les *expressions* "_en _avoir marre" et "_en _avoir assez". Avec _en_.
Maintenant, je commence à en avoir marre... 

@Roméo31 : tu penses qu'ils rafraîchissent les exemples du _Bon usage_ à chaque nouvelle édition ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je pensais répondre dans mon message précédent à Roméo, mais puisqu'on enfonce les clous, qu'il me soit permis de répondre maintenant à Maître Capello. La construction _de quoi j'en ai marre_ en réponse à la question _de quoi en as-tu marre ?_ comme je disais dans mon message #4 est parfaitement correcte, puisque que je peux parfaitement reprendre la question pour y répondre : _De quoi j'en ai marre, c'est que ma cafetière me fasse du café tiède. _La construction est certes familière mais correcte en restant dans le registre de_ j'en ai marre._ En langue soutenue je pense qu'on évite _en avoir marre, _et peut-être même_ en avoir assez. _


----------



## Roméo31

Nanon said:


> @Roméo31 : tu penses qu'ils rafraîchissent les exemples du _Bon usage_ à chaque nouvelle édition ?



Je ne le pense pas : j'en suis certain pour l'avoir constaté. Tu devrais lire André Goosse, _Les auteurs du Bon usage_ (en ligne).


----------

